# What are the things that you expect from a coach?



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The main thing I expect from a coach is honesty. Tell me where I suck, even if I think that I'm doing that thing great. Even if the coach thinks it will hurt my feelings, I want the truth.

Credentials - I really don't care about paper credentials. I've seen some pretty sad coaches who have passed a class. I'd rather have a coach whose credentials are a full trophy shelf, or better yet, with students with full trophy shelves.

If a coach taught me a new technique, I wouldn't be surprised or upset if my shooting actually became worse for a time.

As far as the amount of time I'd give a coach would partially depend on how hard I'm working on what he teaches me. If I'm goofing off or something else interferes with practice, I can't expect my coach to work miracles.

Allen


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

As a coach, I hope you get some responses. I'm interested. I ask my team this kind of question, but I'm not sure I always get good answers.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I believe a good coach will be able to focus on every aspect. Physical, Mental, Equipment etc...The term coach is used too liberally. There are certified coaches that are not coaches - and there are great coaches that are not certified.

He must first have an in-depth knowledge of the sport and be able to convey that knowledge. You can know everything about archery and not teach a thing. He will be able to dissect the shot and be able to pick up problem areas quickly. The coach must be able to help the archer focus on the mental game and its importance. Finally the coach should have a solid coaching philosophy. If the coach does not have a guiding discipline for himself, how could he have one for the student.

As I have stated in the past - A good coach knows when he is at his limit with his student.

This is why there are archery instructors and there are archery coaches.

.02


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I really like what you guys have said.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

subconsciously said:


> I believe a good coach will be able to focus on every aspect. Physical, Mental, Equipment etc...The term coach is used too liberally. There are certified coaches that are not coaches - and there are great coaches that are not certified.
> 
> He must first have an in-depth knowledge of the sport and be able to convey that knowledge. You can know everything about archery and not teach a thing. He will be able to dissect the shot and be able to pick up problem areas quickly. The coach must be able to help the archer focus on the mental game and its importance. Finally the coach should have a solid coaching philosophy. If the coach does not have a guiding discipline for himself, how could he have one for the student.
> 
> ...


Pretty good analogy there, sub. I'm one of those not-certified types. Just have 40+ years of experience with a desire to pass it on before I pass on. At 68 that could happen any time.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm 14 and enjoy coaching almost as much as I enjoy shooting. I enjoy coaching some people just as much. Here's the thing though. I can't get my credentials until I reach a certain age. I have been around lots of level 2 and 3 USA coaches. I know just as much if not more than most of them. However, when I see something wrong and try to tell someone, I get the "You're just a kid who knows nothing, you don't have any credentials." line. I have also been around quite a few level 4 coaches. Some are better and some are worse than the level 3 coaches I have been around. I base how well someone coaches off of how well they can adapt to a certain shooters specific ability at that time and how well they can convey it. If you know everything but can't put it into words, how can that help anyone? I have been fortunate enough to be coached by a level 5 coach. I will say that I have met two of them at tournaments, camps and lessons, and they can see tiny flaws in what you are thinking and doing in one or two shots and then put in to words that you can understand. That is what sets them apart is being able to see something small and put it into words and how to fix it. For instance, shooting a hinge release, I was putting too much pressure on it with my index finger and ring finger, not enough with my middle finger, the level 5 saw it in two shots. The other level 3 coaches I had seen didn't catch it in over 100 shots. I look for someone who can adapt to an archers limitations and develop a solid form for them. A coach who is not as good would have told Reo Wilde to stand up straight and possibly kept him from reaching the elite level he is at right now. He would have still been great most likely, just not AS good. However, a really good coach was able to see that with him, a lean worked really well and allowed him to keep it and work around it. So I look for the ability to see little things that work and don't work for specific people, but still knowing proper form and the ability to communicate with an archer in a way that he/she understands. I don't just look at credentials.


----------

